# Cleereman Jig Borer Mill $650 (Sparks, NV)



## MrWhoopee (Jul 8, 2020)

Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## Janderso (Jul 8, 2020)

Anybody know how to work one of these things?


----------



## Dabbler (Jul 8, 2020)

I don't, but I'd love to learn!


----------



## pontiac428 (Jul 8, 2020)

That's a beast!  Also looks like a good deal, if you can apply it to use.


----------



## projectnut (Jul 9, 2020)

I think to be knowledgeable on this particular type of machine you'll have to stay at a Holiday in for more than a month AND play the part of a machinist (more accurately a tool and die maker) for at least a couple seasons on TV.

This is a brand I've never heard of before, and it was made only a couple hundred miles from where I live.  I've always wanted one in the shop, and have looked for one for nearly 15 years.  I've looked at several over the years, but found they were either too expensive, worn out, had no tooling,  or were too large.  

My ideal machine would be a well tooled Moore #1.  I've found a few, but unfortunately there was either little or no tooling, or it was extremely tired.  I've also looked at Sip, and Pratt & Whitney among others.  I missed a well tooled Pratt & Whitney a few years ago that sold for $950.00.  I still kick myself for being too lazy to check it out in a timely manner.

They are sorta dinosaurs in the professional world.  They fell out of favor when CNC machines came along.  There are still some in use, but as the older generation retires there aren't many people trained to take their place.  I was a bit surprised when I took a night class several years ago that our local technical college didn't have even one in any of their shops.  With nearly 300 machines in 4 shops there wasn't a single jig borer.


----------



## CuriousRambler (Jul 9, 2020)

projectnut said:


> I think to be knowledgeable on this particular type of machine you'll have to stay at a Holiday in for more than a month AND play the part of a machinist (more accurately a tool and die maker) for at least a couple seasons on TV.
> 
> This is a brand I've never heard of before, and it was made only a couple hundred miles from where I live.  I've always wanted one in the shop, and have looked for one for nearly 15 years.  I've looked at several over the years, but found they were either too expensive, worn out, had no tooling,  or were too large.
> 
> ...



I keep drooling over Moore #2's that pop up (https://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/tls/d/pleasanton-moore-jig-borer/7145792025.html) but same story - no tooling, or too much money, or both. Also, I can't quite come up with any excuses to actually put one to use. Maybe enlarging bearing races on transfer cases. The reality is I don't do anything that actually requires the precision.


----------



## kb58 (Jul 9, 2020)

Would cost $$$$ to move, so the "deal" diminishes somewhat.


----------



## chips&more (Jul 9, 2020)

In my hobby shop, my Bridgeport series I milling machine will do just fine for any boring jobs that I need to do. Yeah, I know it’s not a jig bore, but I’m not making parts for NASA either.


----------

